# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Mantella Health & Illness >  Mantilla with hurt front leg

## k5MOW

Hi all

I have a green Mantilla. It appears to have a hurt left front leg. It holds it on it stomach almost all the time once in a great while it will move it. What do you all think. Have you ever seen anything like this and do you think it will get better it time. 

Roger

----------


## Lynn

Hi Roger,
I have seen this. 
The leg may have been injured when the frog was younger; perhaps when being put into a transport container?
Or
It may be undeveloped ?

The frog will very likely do just fine; especially for this species that does not climb.
Observe him with his tank mate(s) to be sure he is not being bullied.

I believe the biggest concern is how it will do during / after a shed. 
If you ever notice extra skin getting stuck you may have to transport him to a confined container w/ a little distilled water on the bottom of the container.
A little soak will help remove the extra skin. 
This is stressful~~so do this only if absolutely necessary.

Just wondering , how long have you had this frog?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## k5MOW

I have only had this frog about two weeks. I hope you are right and he does okay. He is not as aggressive looking for food like the other tank mate that also came with the order.  Thank you very much for this information. 

Roger

----------


## Lynn

> I have only had this frog about two weeks. I hope you are right and he does okay. He is not as aggressive looking for food like the other tank mate that also came with the order.  Thank you very much for this information. 
> 
> Roger


Roger,
Have you considered talking w the breeder? Or getting a refund? 
The breeder had to have seen this frog's front limb - unless, of course, it occurred when putting the frog into a deli container at the time of purchase? This is one of the many reason I don't vend this way;   :Frown:   I don't like to do ANY transferring at a show. 

I understand you have had him for 2 weeks --- but how old is the frog ?
I know that it's a real pain to get a photo up right now. Can you get a clearer photo of him?
In he the above photo --- is it  my imagination ?? , or do I see his bottom jaw a little droopy?
If this is the case, he may have a calcium deficiency.  Be sure to feed and /dust daily 
"  "   "   "   " This may explain his appearing less energetic. 
"   "   "   "  this can be corrected  :Smile:   You might consider a smaller QT type set-up  for him so eating is easy.
Although, maybe he was shedding? 
Do you see a droopy jaw when you look at him? 
Does he miss his flies when he is eating?

We have a mantella expert here on FF "MantellaGuy":
http://www.frogforum.net/showthread....ht=mantellaman

Sorry for you troubles , Roger
If the photos are a huge pain , you can email them to me ...I'm happy to help. Let me know; I'll check back here later.

 :Butterfly:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## James

Hey Roger,

I think that these are the Mantella that you previously mentioned that you were getting from Josh's Frogs.
http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34607

Back then we provided you with a lot of information in the thread to assist in setting up for them correctly....including recommended quarantine for any new frogs.

Lynn mentioned the importance of quarantine and I also am a big proponent of QT conditions for any new frogs for at least 1 month (3 mo is better) to make sure all is fine....this allows you to really make sure that they are all well and eating (and get testing performed especially if they are going in with other individuals that you already have established).

I recommend removing this frog to a quarantine container set up so it can be evaluated better. (search threads here for quarantine info....need a small simple set up  (some damp paper towels (I use a layer of six) or sphag moss lining the bottom, some simple vegetation (like a section/piece of pothos), a small water dish, a hide.)


Things can happen to a frog in a larger viv that you won't be able to see / be aware of.  

Hard to say what's going on here, but I agree with Lynn that it could be an injury occuring during shipment, unpacking, handling, etc.

Calcium / Vitamin A:
As mentioned in the other thread, I recommend ditching the pink and blue Reptical / Reptivite supplements if you are using. They do not have *preformed* Vitamin A and many, if not all, adult frogs (unlike reptiles) cannot convert carotenoids into Vitamin A. 
Instead use Repashy Calcium Plus for regular dusting and switch out with Repashy Vitamin A Plus for dusting once every 2 weeks. Alternatively, Dendrocare can be use for regular dusting. The Repashy or Dendrocare products have formulated levels of Vitamin A for frogs needs and are what I and many others use. Some people have dusting schedules incorporating all three.

To be on the safe side, replace Repashy products approx. every 3 months after opening, and Dendrocare every approx. 6 months after opening so that the vitamins are fresh/not degraded.



You need to contact Josh's Frogs to let them know what's going on with that individual frog since you obtained the frog from them to resolve this matter....they are super reasonable, helpful, etc. and have the best inside info on the state of the frogs that were sent to you.

----------

deranged chipmunk, DigitalPunk

----------


## Lynn

Spot on ...I'd move this little guy into his own little enclosure so you can be sure he eats properly.
Be sure he is catching his flies

If he is having trouble catching Hydei switch to melanogaster

Feed and dust daily:
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/food-nutri...pplements.html
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/dendrocare...-oz-100-g.html

You could add these regularly for an additional feeder:
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/temperate-...ure-32-oz.html
food for the springs~~http://www.joshsfrogs.com/josh-s-fro...food-5-oz.html

keep us posted 
 :Butterfly:

----------

deranged chipmunk, DigitalPunk

----------


## k5MOW

I appreciate all the information everyone has given me. One thing I like to say is I chose not to quarantine these two frogs because in their main enclosure I can keep an eye on them almost as good as a small enclosure. Also it is the only two frogs in there. His front leg has not gotten any better but he is eating a couple of flies every few days at least. Again thanks for all the information. 

Roger

----------


## k5MOW

Sorry forgot to say I also am dusting the flies every single time given. I am using staggered products mentioned above all of them.

----------

